# Milk Frother/Whisk



## LBussy (May 12, 2015)

Saw these today:




*World Pride Electric Milk Coffee Frother Cappuccino Latte Whisk*
$3.32 with Free Shipping (No Prime needed)


----------



## cgawlik (May 12, 2015)

I just scored a bag of 5 of these at a local thrift store for 5 bucks, made mixing clay in oil so much easier


----------



## valerieinthegallery (May 12, 2015)

Perfect! I have been meaning to get one of these to try out some powder colorant. Thanks for the link!

(Shipping is a month out - but still a great deal, especially if you can wait or just need a backup!)


----------



## Lynusann (May 15, 2015)

I have that exact one for mixing colorants and such and I honestly hate it. I'm just looking for an excuse to toss it. 

I have one that I bought on amazon strictly for coffee use and there is a HUGE difference in quality. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GURCTAG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

If I didn't have 50 other things I needed to purchase first, I would buy another one of those and chuck the one I did get that you listed above.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 15, 2015)

I've tried cheap ones and they putzed out on me. Though I DO like those colors, but I've been burned.
 Someone here recommended this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BROV02/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
and I am super pleased with it - very strong and reliable.


----------



## kchaystack (May 15, 2015)

This is the baby I got.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BROV02/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Some people worried that the end would not do a good job breaking up lumps of mica, but let me tell you - this thing is a powerhouse.  I have to be careful not to fling stuff all over the place.  And I have never had a problem with mica that is not fully dispersed.  

I use one of the other frothers with the spring end when I make 100g batches of lotion, since my SB can't handle such small amounts.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 15, 2015)

Yeah thats the same as mine - the Badger. I let some newbies borrow it at a meetup, and I looked over and they had mica all over them... Ooops


----------



## skayc1 (May 15, 2015)

I got one like the orange one pictured above, it works, however if I don't have enough oil, it splatters, and goes slow or stops.


----------



## cmzaha (May 16, 2015)

Badgers are really the best ones, but as Seawolfe mentioned they can throw colorant all over :razz:


----------



## kchaystack (May 16, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> Badgers are really the best ones, but as Seawolfe mentioned they can throw colorant all over :razz:



I use taller plastic cups to mix my mica in.


----------



## lsg (May 16, 2015)

The $5. ones that WSSP and Bramble Berry sell work well for me.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 16, 2015)

lsg said:


> The $5. ones that WSSP and Bramble Berry sell work well for me.



I agree. They are tough little things. I've forgotten them in my soap pot and found them submerged in water a few days later only to find they still work.


----------



## lsg (May 16, 2015)

They work better and hold up longer than the more expensive one I ordered from Amazon.com.  They also have several attachments.


----------



## commoncenz (May 16, 2015)

Can't remember where exactly I saw it (think it was a "Soap Queen" video) but the person doing a swirl technique video used one of the coffee frothers and said that she has no problems with them when she mixes colors in vegetable glycerin.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 16, 2015)

I got mine at elements bath and body. I've had the same two for years now.


----------

